# 1g nano planted shrimp experiment



## leaveittweaver (Apr 17, 2012)

Love the triops! How long did they live?

Looking forward to seeing what more you do to the tank. I've seen those Tetras cubes, their pretty nice for the price. How's that light doing with the plants?


----------



## seanski21 (Mar 4, 2012)

they have nice black sand at petsmart for $7.


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

She just told me these last ones were about 3 weeks. 

I have a feeling the lights won't be up to par (pun intended), but I have a couple low light stems in there that may be able to grow under them.


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

First try flopped. I didn't go deep enough on the substrate and plants wouldn't stick. And I nixed the peat moss under sand substrate and just went straight black sand. 









Planted tank substrate isn't an option for me at this time so I went with plain black sand. I think it would be fun to dirt this cube, but that will have to wait.

















and its planted. 









I'm hoping it cycles in quickly and is ready to house some new critters asap. I still need to find some hardscape of some sort I think. And probably a shrimp hide or some sort.


----------



## dtejeda.arias (Mar 5, 2013)

Looks amazing!


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Plants are perking up now.


----------



## gourami1985 (Mar 24, 2013)

How funny! Im in the process of setting up a 1.5 gallon nano shrimp tank very similar to this one. And I went with plain black sand to lol.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

So are you adding ferts then if you are using plain sand?


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

I stuck 2 root tabs in it. It seems that ferts aren't good for shrimp so I'm not worried too much about the plants. I just wanted something in there to make it less boring.


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

gourami1985 said:


> How funny! Im in the process of setting up a 1.5 gallon nano shrimp tank very similar to this one. And I went with plain black sand to lol.


great minds think alike! lol you should post up a picture or 2


----------



## gourami1985 (Mar 24, 2013)

I will take some pics as soon as I cann see in it again lol. The desk lamp I have on it is causong some major algae growth. I just threw in 40 or so week old apple snails to clean it up.


----------



## Sluuuder (Feb 7, 2012)

I've got the same exact tank. I've been trying to find someone that has shrimp in theirs and see if I can do it as well! What plants do you have in there? Idk if the little led light would support some or not. Like you said just a plain tank would be boring. I've got a 10 gallon with shrimp that's doing well and wanted to drop a few in the small tank since its not getting any use. Ill have to try your method!


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Sluuuder said:


> I've got the same exact tank. I've been trying to find someone that has shrimp in theirs and see if I can do it as well! What plants do you have in there? Idk if the little led light would support some or not. Like you said just a plain tank would be boring. I've got a 10 gallon with shrimp that's doing well and wanted to drop a few in the small tank since its not getting any use. Ill have to try your method!


I had my doubts about the little LED light on it as well, but so far my low light weeds have been doing pretty well. Hygro Sunset and Limnophila sessiliflora are growing strong. The last picture was a little more that 2 weeks ago. Here is what they look like tonight.


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Pdxseth (Apr 16, 2013)

Looks good, I kind of want one now, but the hygro and limphnophilla seem a bit large for the tank. I would replace at least one of them with something smaller and still easy to grow like rotala rotudifolia. In quite interested to see how that would look. I can send you a few stems if you'd like.


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

I was just thinking the same thing tonight when I was taking pictures. I actually just threw some in last night and I have some lindernia rotundifolia I could throw in as well. Thanks though!


----------



## SupaTanks (Apr 11, 2013)

Love the pictures! Makes me wanna get another tank xD


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

So after a few weeks of letting this tank do its thing on its own, I decided to drop a couple shrimp in to see how they would fare. No testing of water before doing so. Within a couple hours they died. I think the PH was too low. Last time I checked it was 6.0 maybe lower. I'm guessing an immediate 1.5 PH point drop is pretty stressful for PFR's.

Guess I'll have to check parameters before dropping in some more. Will have to wait until after the move before I try again.


----------



## Nanaki (May 18, 2013)

Woah, crazy, dude... Not that I'm an expert by any means, but this was the first time I've heard of triops. Upside down, those things remind me of one of the stages of the Alien creature... ::twilight music::

In any case, love the look of the nanotank. Any chance you can score us some close up pics of the shrimp you're breeding? Or perhaps this totally went over my head, and you're just setting up the tank at the moment and don't have the shrimp yet? In which case... just curious as to what type are you currently considering breeding?


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

They are VERY alien looking. The bigger they get, the creepier.

I was going to put PFR's in there, but as hard as its been to cycle this thing I might not put anything in it. 

Here are some of the stock that are in a 10g that I was going to put in this nano. Excuse the ramshorn love nest.


----------



## Bropez (Apr 1, 2013)

I had this same filter and I tried to do a fishless cycle on it with just gravel and water in the tank. It went 3 months before I just dumped it out tonight. I have a small air pump sponge filter Im going to try it with next.


----------



## Destroyer551 (Dec 1, 2009)

Triops? Unbreedable? At one point in time I had 60+ in 20 gallon tank, and that's after 99% of them were canniblized.

They're parthenogenic and lay 30+ eggs a day in the sand. You have to dry out the sand for a little bit for them to hatch though.


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

She had success getting them to lay eggs. Her problem was sudden massive die offs. What did you do with the 20g you raised them in a far as water changes go? I've found the best way to keep them is in ro/di with large volume changes daily. Kind of a waste IMO for an animal that has such a short life span. Also kind of weird seeing as how they are found in ponds and puddles


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

Bropez said:


> I had this same filter and I tried to do a fishless cycle on it with just gravel and water in the tank. It went 3 months before I just dumped it out tonight. I have a small air pump sponge filter Im going to try it with next.


What was your source of ammonia?


----------



## Destroyer551 (Dec 1, 2009)

thelub said:


> She had success getting them to lay eggs. Her problem was sudden massive die offs. What did you do with the 20g you raised them in a far as water changes go? I've found the best way to keep them is in ro/di with large volume changes daily. Kind of a waste IMO for an animal that has such a short life span. Also kind of weird seeing as how they are found in ponds and puddles


I'm pretty sure I only did one or two water changes. I did do top offs with RO. The tank had 2 dual sponge filters and a bunch of anacharis in it. The triops were alive in that tank for 8 months before I finally dried it and harvested the sand. Although as you know the shrimp themselves don't live longer than 3 months. The eggs tend to hatch sporadically and I had babies hatching out from that previous batch of sand 6-7 months after first soaking. Hatch outs tended to correspond with evaporation and the addition of new RO water. The species was Triops cancriformis which gets much bigger than your typical "american" species, hence the need for a larger tank to avoid excessive cannibilism.


----------

